# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Getting >1 LD/night

## InvisibleO

Hey, I have had a handful of LD so far, but alle either semi lucid or only 2s long and I want to become a daily lucid or even omnilucid dreamer. I am practicing Mindfulness (2x 15min Meditation daily + as often as I realize it in the day) and the daily mindfulness moments are combined with Hukif-style RC (but I use the feeling of clothing instead of gravity). And I practice WBTB. Is this a good way to get very proficient in LDing? What could I do better?
Generally, my presumption is that the key lies in some kind of "all day" mindfulness / awareness of something, but I might be wrong and certainly I dont know about the details, so i Would love to hear your advice.
I have no problem if it takes long and results dont show up quickly

Thanks for your advice!

----------


## Jamal9mm

Inducing lucid dreams and maintaining them are 2 completely different things, and that is why I will do my best to walk you trough dream stabilization.

*Key to having longer dreams*

Is without a doubt, having a stable dream. 

You can achieve stability, by having balance in the dream. Balance in what? you may ask, the answer is Balance between lucidity and the dream.

Don't pour too much of yourself in to the dream, and you will lose the dream. Don't be to engaged in the dream and you will lose your awareness. You want to balance between being aware and being engaged in the dream because if you do not , one or the other will fail you and leave you stranded. 

Some tips for stabilization:

- Engaging all your senses, sight, hearing, Touch, taste and smell. This is very important, and I do it every time I realize I am in a dream. the reason why this one is so prominent is because it sort of creates a connection between you and the dream and that creates the balance you need, without having any senses in the dream it is very easy to lose the grip on the dream since you pretty much are not connected in any way.

- Rubbing your hands together, This is a great one and it really creates this mind - dream body connection that is amazing to have. Like using your senses this one keeps you further connected and ensures balance.

You can always experiment yourself, and find out what works for you.

For example, I once found out that sitting down greatly helps me with stabilization , but it most likely won't have the same effect on you.

----------


## InvisibleO

> Inducing lucid dreams and maintaining them are 2 completely different things, and that is why I will do my best to walk you trough dream stabilization.
> 
> *Key to having longer dreams*
> 
> Is without a doubt, having a stable dream. 
> 
> You can achieve stability, by having balance in the dream. Balance in what? you may ask, the answer is Balance between lucidity and the dream.
> 
> Don't pour too much of yourself in to the dream, and you will lose the dream. Don't be to engaged in the dream and you will lose your awareness. You want to balance between being aware and being engaged in the dream because if you do not , one or the other will fail you and leave you stranded. 
> ...





Thanks for Your Answer, but I do mean omnilucid / lucid daily with focus on inducing LDs. Was not clear after my explanation, sry. Long term, i dont have doubts that i will be able to stabilize my dreams, I just want to have a (as much as possible self sustaining) technique / lifestyle, that allows daily LDs. Like lucid living, ADA, etc.

----------


## Jamal9mm

The reason I said "Inducing lucid dreams and maintaining them are 2 completely different things, and that is why I will do my best to walk you trough dream stabilization." Is because having lots of lucids does not guarantee long and stable dreams. I know plenty of people who have had over a hundred lucid dreams but still struggle with having long dreams.

Don't put quantity over quality, you can do them both at the same time, no need to pick one over the other. Having loads of lucids that are only few seconds long isn't a desirable outcome, trust me.

----------


## Sivason

Hyperawareness during the day is a powerful tool, If you are getting lucid at all that is a great start. Have patience and never stop working on it. This stuff develops over any years.

----------


## InvisibleO

Thx, particular advice on. the objects of awareness? All Surroundings or is this rather negligible and one factor like Clothing or Gravity is sufficient?

----------


## Sivason

> Thx, particular advice on. the objects of awareness? All Surroundings or is this rather negligible and one factor like Clothing or Gravity is sufficient?



Strive to be aware of the things that make waking life different from a dream. We can not focus on everything but many things do not appear often in dreams. read the street signs and be aware of if they make sense. See the fine detail in stuff you look at and so on.

----------

